# ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception



## Morril (Sep 28, 2007)

Well. I have been trying to re-install WoW for the past few days. Every time I attempt to load the program I will get a constant ERROR 132. I've gone through cleaned my drives check my memory for any issues and doen just about everything google has referenced but call support as they are closed untill Monday. I was wondering if any one here has incountered a fix that I have not noticed For reference the error report is as follows:
This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:00632915

The instruction at "0x00632915" referenced memory at "0x00000054".
The memory could not be "read".


WoWBuild: 5428
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
x86 Registers
----------------------------------------

EAX=00000000 EBX=7FFDF001 ECX=0085A0D4 EDX=00000001 ESI=00000000
EDI=70A7411B EBP=0012FD70 ESP=0012FC6C EIP=00632915 FLG=00010202
CS =001B DS =0023 ES =0023 SS =0023 FS =003B GS =0000


----------------------------------------
Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address Frame Logical addr Module

00632915 0012FD70 0001:00231915 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006322C9 0012FDD8 0001:002312C9 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
004026CC 0012FF20 0001:000016CC C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
004021D0 0012FF30 0001:000011D0 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00403F1E 0012FFC0 0001:00002F1E C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
77E735DD 0012FFF0 0001:000125DD C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll

----------------------------------------
Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
----------------------------------------

00632915 WoW.exe <unknown symbol>+0 (0x70A7411B,0x00000000,0x7FFDF000,0x00C45A50)


----------------------------------------
Loaded Modules
----------------------------------------

0x00320000 - 0x003B0000 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\fmod.dll
0x00400000 - 0x00CF9000 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0x03600000 - 0x03718000 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\dbghelp.dll
0x10000000 - 0x10069000 C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\DivxDecoder.dll
0x4FEC0000 - 0x4FFE6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x51000000 - 0x51050000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\DDRAW.dll
0x5AD70000 - 0x5ADA4000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x5ED00000 - 0x5EDC6000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\OPENGL32.dll
0x63000000 - 0x63095000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
0x68B20000 - 0x68B3E000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\GLU32.dll
0x70A70000 - 0x70AD6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x71950000 - 0x71A35000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.1891_x-ww_7d3bbc01\comctl32.dll
0x71AA0000 - 0x71AA8000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\WS2HELP.dll
0x71AB0000 - 0x71AC4000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\WS2_32.dll
0x71AD0000 - 0x71AD8000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\WSOCK32.dll
0x71BF0000 - 0x71C01000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\SAMLIB.dll
0x73BC0000 - 0x73BC6000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\DCIMAN32.dll
0x762A0000 - 0x762B0000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x762C0000 - 0x7634B000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x76390000 - 0x763AC000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\IMM32.dll
0x76B40000 - 0x76B6C000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\WINMM.dll
0x76CE0000 - 0x76CFF000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\NTMARTA.DLL
0x76F60000 - 0x76F8C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x76F90000 - 0x76FA0000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\Secur32.dll
0x77120000 - 0x771AB000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x77340000 - 0x773CC000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMCTL32.dll
0x77BE0000 - 0x77BF4000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSACM32.dll
0x77C10000 - 0x77C63000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x77D40000 - 0x77DCD000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77DD0000 - 0x77E5D000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77E60000 - 0x77F47000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77F50000 - 0x77FF7000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdll.dll
0x78000000 - 0x78087000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x7CD00000 - 0x7D4FC000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x7F000000 - 0x7F042000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll


----------------------------------------
Memory Dump
----------------------------------------

Code: 16 bytes starting at (EIP = 00632915)

00632915: 8B 48 54 51 68 A4 AF 82 00 8D 95 FC FE FF FF 68 .HTQh..........h


Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 0012FC6C)

* = addr ** * 
0012FC60: 05 00 00 C0 98 DE 2C 01 A8 DE 2C 01 07 00 00 00 ......,...,.....
0012FC70: 8C FC 12 00 F2 D1 63 00 80 8B 47 01 50 5A C4 00 ......c...G.PZ..
0012FC80: 50 5A C4 00 80 8B 47 01 06 00 00 00 B0 FC 12 00 PZ....G.........
0012FC90: 50 5A C4 00 30 8A 47 01 04 00 00 00 C0 FC 12 00 PZ..0.G.........
0012FCA0: 8C D3 63 00 30 8A 47 01 04 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 ..c.0.G.........
0012FCB0: 7C 5E C4 00 04 00 00 00 50 5A C4 00 9C 5A C4 00 |^......PZ...Z..
0012FCC0: E0 FC 12 00 51 CF 63 00 04 00 00 00 5E CF 63 00 ....Q.c.....^.c.
0012FCD0: 7C 5E C4 00 02 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 01 F0 FD 7F |^..............
0012FCE0: F8 FC 12 00 AA DB 63 00 02 00 00 00 60 A3 85 00 ......c.....`...
0012FCF0: 0D 02 00 00 94 45 82 00 94 45 82 00 08 74 33 01 .....E...E...t3.
0012FD00: 01 F0 FD 7F 60 A3 85 00 0D 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....`...........
0012FD10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 38 FD 12 00 08 74 33 01 ........8....t3.
0012FD20: 38 FD 12 00 35 61 63 00 94 45 82 00 94 45 82 00 8...5ac..E...E..
0012FD30: 08 74 33 01 00 F0 FD 7F 5C FD 12 00 E6 5F 63 00 .t3.....\...._c.
0012FD40: 94 45 82 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .E..............
0012FD50: 01 00 00 00 1B 41 A7 70 00 00 00 00 68 FD 12 00 .....A.p....h...
0012FD60: AC 6A 64 00 22 00 00 00 D8 FD 12 00 F6 99 41 00 .jd.".........A.
0012FD70: D8 FD 12 00 C9 22 63 00 1B 41 A7 70 00 00 00 00 ....."c..A.p....
0012FD80: 00 F0 FD 7F 50 5A C4 00 BC 5A C4 00 AC FD 12 00 ....PZ...Z......
0012FD90: 51 CF 63 00 06 00 00 00 5E CF 63 00 7C 5E C4 00 Q.c.....^.c.|^..
0012FDA0: 34 01 00 00 2C 00 00 00 00 F0 FD 7F  C4 FD 12 00 4...,...........
0012FDB0: AA DB 63 00 2C 00 00 00 90 41 82 00 61 00 00 00 ..c.,....A..a...
0012FDC0: 3C 71 33 01 20 FF 12 00 1B 41 A7 70 E4 FD 12 00 <q3. ....A.p....
0012FDD0: 20 FF 12 00 BD 26 00 01 20 FF 12 00 CC 26 40 00 ....&.. ....&@.
0012FDE0: 01 00 00 00 57 6F 72 6C 64 20 6F 66 20 57 61 72 ....World of War
0012FDF0: 63 72 61 66 74 00 C4 00 40 70 15 00 00 00 00 00 [email protected]
0012FE00: 38 70 15 00 18 FF 12 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 8p..............
0012FE10: 00 00 01 00 00 10 00 00 38 70 15 00 78 01 14 00 ........8p..x...
0012FE20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0012FE30: 00 00 5D 02 00 F0 5C 02 05 00 00 00 28 00 00 00 ..]...\.....(...
0012FE40: 00 00 00 00 40 FA 12 00 50 5A C4 00 28 00 00 00 [email protected](...
0012FE50: 64 31 E9 00 40 70 15 00 00 00 14 00 50 FC 12 00 [email protected]
0012FE60: 65 00 E7 77 A8 FE 12 00 05 90 F7 77 E0 D5 F6 77 e..w.......w...w
0012FE70: FF FF FF FF B2 17 F5 77 77 28 F5 77 8B 27 F5 77 .......ww(.w.'.w
0012FE80: E0 30 FC 77 77 27 F5 77 10 7B C4 00 4E 98 E6 77 .0.ww'.w.{..N..w
0012FE90: 00 00 00 00 00 F0 FD 7F 00 E0 FD 7F 40 70 15 00 [email protected]
0012FEA0: F4 FD 12 00 08 08 32 01 B0 FF 12 00 05 90 F7 77 ......2........w
0012FEB0: B0 D6 F6 77 FF FF FF FF 2E 28 F5 77 00 31 FC 77 ...w.....(.w.1.w
0012FEC0: 4E 98 E6 77 03 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 N..w............
0012FED0: D4 FE 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 ................
0012FEE0: C0 1A 15 00 00 00 14 00 65 6E 00 00 18 FF 12 00 ........en......
0012FEF0: B0 FF 12 00 05 90 F7 77 55 53 00 77 FF FF FF FF .......wUS.w....
0012FF00: B2 17 F5 77 C0 5E 64 00 57 44 42 43 0B 00 00 00 ...w.^d.WDBC....
0012FF10: A4 02 00 00 2C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 8B 47 01 ....,.........G.
0012FF20: 30 FF 12 00 D0 21 40 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 [email protected]
0012FF30: C0 FF 12 00 1E 3F 40 00 80 97 40 00 00 00 40 00 [email protected]@[email protected]
0012FF40: 00 00 00 00 AD 23 14 00 01 00 00 00 1B 41 A7 70 .....#.......A.p
0012FF50: 02 00 00 80 00 F0 FD 7F 05 00 00 C0 AD 23 14 00 .............#..
0012FF60: 00 31 FC 77 44 00 00 00 C0 46 14 00 C0 33 14 00 .1.wD....F...3..
0012FF70: 20 47 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 G..............
0012FF80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0012FF90: 01 0C 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0012FFA0: 01 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 4C FF 12 00 94 F8 12 00 ........L.......
0012FFB0: E0 FF 12 00 20 AF 40 00 50 6E 7F 00 00 00 00 00 .... [email protected]
0012FFC0: F0 FF 12 00 DD 35 E7 77 1B 41 A7 70 02 00 00 80 .....5.w.A.p....
0012FFD0: 00 F0 FD 7F F0 EC 44 F6 C8 FF 12 00 4F 01 54 80 ......D.....O.T.
0012FFE0: FF FF FF FF 64 31 E9 77 E8 35 E7 77 00 00 00 00 ....d1.w.5.w....
0012FFF0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 40 00 00 00 00 00 [email protected]
00130000: 41 63 74 78 20 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 4C 06 00 00 Actx .......L...
00130010: 7C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 |....... .......
00130020: 14 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 34 00 00 00 ............4...
00130030: AC 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00130040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 ................
00130050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 64 01 00 00 ............d...
00130060: 90 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 5B 49 59 2D F4 02 00 00 ........[IY-....


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

======================================================================
Hardware/Driver Information:
Processor: 0x0
Page Size: 4096
Min App Address: 0x10000
Max App Address: 0x7ffeffff
Processor Mask: 0x1
Number of Processors: 1
Processor Type: 586
Allocation Granularity: 65536
Processor Level: 15
Processor Revision: 519

Percent memory used: 64
Total physical memory: 1064853504
Free Memory: 381620224
Page file: 1357058048
Total virtual memory: 2147352576


----------

